# Snail poop?



## mmkubo (Jan 26, 2016)

I got two snails one or two weeks ago (mystery snail and assassin snail). They and my betta are getting along great. However, I'm finding this stuff all over the bottom of my tank. What is it? Is it snail poop? Because if it is, I think I'm going to go crazy trying to rid my tank of this stuff every day D:


----------



## mmkubo (Jan 26, 2016)

Here's another picture, it looks more like poop in this one.


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

Yeah I think its snail poop, but it could be snail eggs too so watch and see if any of it moves.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Aren't snail eggs usually more white colored?

It's def snail poop. 

I was vaguely horrified when a snail hitchiked into the bucket I was soaking driftwood in. The bottom of the bucket was all poop. so much poop. x_x this is why I never do barebottom tanks.


----------



## mmkubo (Jan 26, 2016)

There's so much of it!! Any good ways of removing it? I tried siphoning, but I think the poop was just so small it didn't go up through the siphon very well, although i did get some of it that way. Removing it all every day with my yturkey baster would be exhausting, are there any better ways? 

I don't understand how one mystery snail and one tiny assassin small can create that much poop. D:

They don't look like eggs from up close, but I'll watch it just in case.

I was worried that my snails were starving because it was a new tank, but I guess I know at least one of them isn't...


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Frequent small siphon water changes. Mystery, apple, nerite, and the smaller pond, bladder, ramshorns, and trumpet snails (along with plenty of others like rabbit snails), pretty much poop constantly. If you got the mystery as an algae cleaner you're better off manually cleaning off algae than dealing with the poop.


----------



## mmkubo (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks guys... part of the reason my siphon isn't working very well is probably because I have my tank on a pretty low table, so I might need to move it on something higher. Would you suggest I ever do full water changes? Particularly with the live plants, that would be kinda tricky.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I'd skip 100% water changes with live plants. Well, I'm for skipping 100% changes as much as possible.


----------

